# Can BANDS play at FA:United?



## Pandion (Jul 26, 2006)

I had this posted on my other thread pertaining to music on FA, though its not getting as much attention as I would like. So anywho, I'm sure plenty have read the latest journal regarding FA:United and the search for DJs. Now, is it JUST DJs? or since entertainment in the form of music is being requested, could bands participate in this? whether it'd be rock, jazz, etc. what do y'all think? And, maybe an admin could clarify this.


----------



## verix (Aug 1, 2006)

There is one and only one kind of music in the furry fandom and that is TRANCE MUSIC

sssssssSSSSSSSSSNARE RUSH


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Aug 1, 2006)

Pandion said:
			
		

> I had this posted on my other thread pertaining to music on FA, though its not getting as much attention as I would like. So anywho, I'm sure plenty have read the latest journal regarding FA:United and the search for DJs. Now, is it JUST DJs? or since entertainment in the form of music is being requested, could bands participate in this? whether it'd be rock, jazz, etc. what do y'all think? And, maybe an admin could clarify this.



I wish there would be rock or jazz music at FA:United.  Hell, give me some ska and I'll be out there skanking it all over the dance floor.

I'm not in charge of it though, so I couldn't tell ya.


----------

